# Family afternoon at JB with an ugly



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Made an impromptu trip about 3:30 this afternoon with the whole family. Two one year olds, a three year old and my dad to help watch the rods while my wife and I keep everyone from running headfirst into the surf. 

We were only there an hour and a half but right before we left it picked up. A little whiting all the babies held and a bruiser black drum rolled through. No pomps today but we all had a good time and the kids were pumped!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I bet them kids freaked out seeing that big ugly!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, that is awesome!! A family that fishes together is a happy family.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, our three year old was most excited for sure. She said it "was the biggest fish she has ever seen in the world." We are going to the Georgia aquarium next week, my reign will be short lived I think.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, good job Dad!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some great pics! .... What awesome memories for you all!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job taking the kids fishing Josh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A great outing with the family !


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Made my morning, thanks for posting!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome, great outing with the family! I think I'm going to try and take my 11 year old Pompano fishing Sunday morning, looks like seas should be settled down by then after this next round of storms coming!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Josh! Sweet memories for all to cherish...


----------



## SGTCarp (Feb 18, 2019)

Awesome afternoon right there!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great day with family and fish to boot!


----------

